# Growing Adult Brine Shrimp



## Vietguy357 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey, I'm not sure if this is the right section for this. I been able to hatch brine shrimp and and keep them for a short time but never been able to grow them to adulthood. Can anyone give me advice about growing them big. Things such as container, salt content, temperature, food, how to change the water without killing the shrimp, and how long until they are full grown. Thanks ahead everyone.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

So you want to create a colony of brine shrimp?
Kinda useless as you don't have the facilities to mass produce them or create enough eggs to feed fish.

Containers could be anything from a liter bottle of cola to tanks.
They can live up to a year or so.
They require salt water, brackish
Maximum size is about 1 cm
Feed them yeasts, flour, powdered fry food, egg yolks

Try doing an internet search on how to culture them. You'll come up with a ton of resources.

Easiest thing to do is spend $20.00 on a pound of eggs and hatch what you need to feed your fish. :^)


----------



## Vietguy357 (Sep 20, 2010)

I can hatch them and keep them for about a week but I wanted to raise adult shrimps to feed to my angelfish, loach, and neons.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

adult brine are not that great of a food unless you gut load them.

advanced aquarist had a great series of articals on culturing live foods a few years back.

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/

its in the archives I'm sure.

I personally would never grow adult brine. way too much work for what you get. there are many other things I would culture 1st.


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

the easiest live food i have feed my fish is mosquito larva. you may need to wait until the spring, but i was soaking my driftwood in a bucket, and saw hundreds of them. i sucked them up with a turkey baster, put them in the tank, and watched as my placid neons transformed veracious tiger sharks as they tore through the cloud of larva. funnily enough, the larvas only method of movement is squiggling, which is counter productive as it only entices the fish. anyways, it was just an easy way to get loads of large free live food.


----------

